# Squid Transparent Proxy + PF + Captive Portal (Chillispot+FreeRad+Mysql)



## valoel (Aug 14, 2010)

can i combine Squid Transparent Proxy and PF and Captive Portal (Chillispot+FreeRad+Mysql)in one server ? i read some article that user can bypass the internet connection if i doing combine like that. by change proxy in browser to 3128.


----------



## Sylhouette (Aug 18, 2010)

I think if you block port 3128 from other addresses than 127.0.0.1 it should tackle that problem.

regards,
Sylhouette


----------



## kisscool-fr (Aug 19, 2010)

If you have all services on the same machine, you can just make squid listen on localhost interface so users can't connect to it directly.


----------



## valoel (Aug 19, 2010)

ok i will try it, thanks for advice


----------

